# I wear my heart on my sleeve



## The Romantic

Can you please offer me an expression for the following: I wear my heart on my sleeve?

Thanks,
G.


----------



## farscape

I need some context here: do you mean open and intense display of one's romantic feelings/emotions?

Or something more like Iago: 

"But I will wear my heart upon my sleeve
For daws to peck at: I am not what I am."

Or maybe "she always lets you know how she feels, she's not good at covering it up"

Later,


----------



## The Romantic

The first one....is there such an expression in Romanian?

 Intense display of one's romantic feelings/emotions

Multumesc


----------



## farscape

I was hoping you wouldn't choose that one, it's difficult to find something similar in Romanian considering that until a few years ago (OK, 10-15) Valentine's day or Saint Valentine were just a trivia fact 

So here we go:

Afecţiunea pentru tine mi se citeşte în suflet şi-n priviri.

In English: My affection for you can be read in my soul and in my eyes.

I hope my answer doesn't come too late )

Best,


----------



## The Romantic

Actually just in time.  I can modify this to suit my needs.  Thank you kindly for your help.

Multumesc.


----------

